# Can bottle babies still grow to get big?



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Do bottle babies still grow big? He is a male and a pure boer,
But I was told he wont grow big, is that true? Thanks

He's a beautiful red paint , with black spots and a white spot, I want to keep him as a herd sire


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Yes he can get big 
this is one of my bottle babies he weighs around 200bl 
https://s11.postimg.org/w1tledm8z/057.jpg


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes bottle kids can grow just as big as dam raised! We have only found that bottle kids take a little bit longer to reach mature height. Dam raised seem to shoot up and be done by 1 and a half maybe adding a cm or 2 from there, bottle kids seem to grow more steady over the 3 years to maturity. (Talking Australian miniatures) we did have twin boer does one bottle one dam. At 1 year old the dam was taller and bigger but by 2 years the bottle kid was larger all round.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My bottle kids usually grow faster and healthier than the dam raised kids.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I've got too say my bottle kids grew fantastic! I liked the way they grew over my dam raised kids, unless maybe the single dam raised kids lol!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My bottle baby this summer at 289#








The bottle baby I have now she was a triplets got from a friend








Her sister ****note the dates of the pictures****


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep...Amos grew to be a healthy 350# buck : ) they grow very well...


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes. If they get enough milk, they can definitely grow to be as big or bigger than dam raised kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice. 

Yes.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Holy crap those are huuuuge bottle kids!
I guess my bottle kid has lots of potential lol


----------

